# Matt Granger Nikon Z7 review



## jd7 (Oct 21, 2018)

I haven't watched all of it but I watched part of Matt Granger's Z7 review and I thought it was quite interesting to hear his views about what Nikon got right and wrong ... and compare that to what I've been reading about what Canon got right and wrong with the EOS R.

https://mattgranger.com/gear-talk/item/1150-nikon-z7-fantastic-but-flawed

From memory, his summary starts at about the 19 min mark.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks for directing us to 19 minutes - he does go on and on, which is what I dislike about youtube.


----------



## Talys (Oct 21, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Thanks for directing us to 19 minutes - he does go on and on, which is what I dislike about youtube.



Yes, thank you for saving me 19 minutes of my life  The on and on is why I generally don't watch YouTube reviews. To save people an additional 10 minutes of their life, the short short version:

Likes:
- Great D850 sensor
- Ergonomics great
- Image Stabilization great
- AF overall not as good as latest generation of Sony's
- FTZ adaptor works well, aboutl 80% of native speed
- Adapted lenses usable but not awesome
- Usable EVF but there's some lag
- Over 1000 shots for a battery (!!)

Dislikes:
- 1 card slot on flagship model
- Buffer is too small
- Can't use and charge with USB-C
- Won't charge from USB battery pack

I thought the strangest "like" was he characterization of the adapted FTZ lenses working at 80% of the native autofocus speed as a good thing. I think that'd be a deal-breaker for me (ie I would buy new Z lenses or stick with my DSLR).

Also, skipping through the video, he did mention no Eye AF.

I gaze wistfully at the mode dial. It's like, if I took the best stuff from A7R3, R, and Z7, there'd be a mirrorless camera that I'd actually really like.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 22, 2018)

A few days ago, I went into to have a look at the R at my favourite B&M camera store and had a chat with one of the salesmen there.
He told me that he's had a lot of people come in to see the R and he's sold a few of them.
He also told me that he's had hardly any interest in the Nikon mirrorless and hasn't sold one yet.

I wonder how the comparative sales will be for these new cameras.

I still like my 5D3...…………..


----------

